# i fcking love my python



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i did my bi-weekly maintenence in less than 15 minutes























BTW- i just slowly added my dechlor drop by drop into the stream of python water... thats how you do it right?


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> i did my bi-weekly maintenence in less than 15 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, they're the best thing since sliced bread, everybody should have one!









And yes, from what I've read, everybody mixes their conditioner into the water stream. Personally, I age my water first, but if I were to put the water in directly, I'd add the dechlorinator to the water stream.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

* Here is my python.... LOL.. Post pics.. Just a simple ball python!! He loves to climb!!!*


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

he doesnt mean a snake


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> * What kind of python do you have? Post pics.. Here is my.. just a simple ball python!! He loves to climb!!!*
> [snapback]816182[/snapback]​


I hope you were joking...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I was thinking of getting one too.......im still using a syphoning gravel vac and bucket. So the python lets u vaccuum out water and then add water too? how does it work? Does it vaccum stronger than a regular vac? Caus my regular tube vac cant pick up uneaten pellets, i gotta net those out.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> * What kind of python do you have? Post pics.. Here is my.. just a simple ball python!! He loves to climb!!!*
> [snapback]816182[/snapback]​




























Cobra said:


> I was thinking of getting one too.......im still using a syphoning gravel vac and bucket. So the python lets u vaccuum out water and then add water too? how does it work? Does it vaccum stronger than a regular vac? Caus my regular tube vac cant pick up uneaten pellets, i gotta net those out.
> [snapback]816447[/snapback]​


They are great , It hooks up to your sink and sucks as hard as you have the water comeing out of your faucet. It also has a little valve that you close to put water in your tank. It will suck up uneaten pellets easily. After using it I will never go back to those damn buckets ever again..


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

My brother in law just got one yesterday for Christmas while he was here, had to test it out on my tank. Now I need to go get one, I feel slow for waiting this long to do it. Can't wait to throw out the old bucket!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> * What kind of python do you have? Post pics.. Here is my.. just a simple ball python!! He loves to climb!!!*
> [snapback]816182[/snapback]​


I almost forgot

Heres a pic of mine


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Is adding the dechlorinator in the stream safe? I thought it took a few seconds to act on the water. And are pythons the ones that are 35 feet long and sold by Big Als? Thats wer I saw them and they wer big als brand for 40 $ cndn.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> * What kind of python do you have? Post pics.. Here is my.. just a simple ball python!! He loves to climb!!!*
> [snapback]816182[/snapback]​


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Is adding the dechlorinator in the stream safe? I thought it took a few seconds to act on the water. And are pythons the ones that are 35 feet long and sold by Big Als? Thats wer I saw them and they wer big als brand for 40 $ cndn.
> [snapback]816468[/snapback]​


Yeah its safe. I have done it like that for 8 months and havent had any issues. You are probably talking about a python imposter. Big als doesnt make the python.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Pythons work great! I dont know how I ever lived without one.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

If you want to be cheap, just buy the essential parts except for the hose. BTW, I don't even bother adding the dechlorinator to the stream. I just put it in after everything is said and done. Haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Can a python only be screwed onto a kitchen faucet? Caus the closest to my tank would be the bathroom and those faucets are simple with no screw tip.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

You can remove the part of the faucet, a ring and then you can screw the python on. I use a bathroom sink for my python.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Can a python only be screwed onto a kitchen faucet? Caus the closest to my tank would be the bathroom and those faucets are simple with no screw tip.
> [snapback]820655[/snapback]​


ya have to unscrew the aerator peice, then u have the threads to hook up the python :nod:


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

hellraiser7821 said:


> ya have to unscrew the aerator peice, then u have the threads to hook up the python :nod:
> [snapback]821029[/snapback]​


all faucets have this removable peice? i tried my bathroom one with my hand and it wont budge... prolly cause its been on there for soo many years...what tool could i use that wouldnt damage the hell out of the chrome finish?


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

on the tip of your faucet you should have two flat edges. these are there so you can use a wrench to take it off without scratching it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Many faucets only have the rounded piece. I have found the best way to take it off without scratching it up is...

1) vice grips

2) rubber<---no not a condom, but a thick piece of rubber that you can use to put over the piece on the faucet and then use vice grips over it. That way you wont scratch the chrome. HOWEVER there is a chance of bending the metal if you arn't careful.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ive got a trouser snake..is this the same ?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I dont know how i survived either with one, i used to have to break my back carrying around buckets, now i have no problem


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

simple...put a hose pipe in and syphon it out to a drain.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

PYTHON, man best friend.







thank god no more buckets


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

how much do the pythons go for?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

Is this pack called the Python no spill thing I see in my lfs? I have a 2ft Python gravel vac, I need one 2ft long tank is 2ft deep.

It is damn expensive at my local fish shop £50, thats probably nearly 100$. I would consider it though seeing as I hump buckets around and have 5 tanks!

Few questions, will it fit to any tap?

How do you get your temp right then? thats what worries me the most. Don't want to temp shock any of my fish because at the moment I fill a bucket with heaters in and add the dechlorinator that surely takes a few seconds to work?

It will certainly be handy for emptying the tank water, but so would a long tube!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

teflondon said:


> how much do the pythons go for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just picked mine up for $32. It is only the 25 ft., but that is about all I needed.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> * Here is my python.... LOL.. Post pics.. Just a simple ball python!! He loves to climb!!!*
> [snapback]816182[/snapback]​


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> Is this pack called the Python no spill thing I see in my lfs? I have a 2ft Python gravel vac, I need one 2ft long tank is 2ft deep.
> 
> It is damn expensive at my local fish shop £50, thats probably nearly 100$. I would consider it though seeing as I hump buckets around and have 5 tanks!
> 
> ...


www.bigalsonline.com has 25ft'er for $25!

it will fit to most bathroom sink faucets... should fit to yours...

you run the faucet, get the temp right... then turn a "knob" and the water starts flowing and u pour it in your tank


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm how much are these things?!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> hmm how much are these things?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$25 from bigals for a 25 footer


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

ill pick one up this weekend


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

im getting one of them to screw the buckets


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ha i just ordered mine from big al's


----------

